# Selling 2006 Se-r what is a fair price



## Zachpass (May 2, 2018)

I’m selling my 2006 Altima se-r and it has 100.9k miles, and is in great condition inside and out. Everything works and it works good, it’s reliable. It’s an automatic. I’m looking for around $8000, but people are KBB the car and it only says around 5k, but I do not believe they take in account the rarity of these so I think my price is better, and a fair price would be around $7250. Can anyone tell me a fair price for my car?


----------



## Zac Edmonson (Jul 26, 2018)

I bought my 06 SER last Dec and only paid $2600. The blue book on them isn't as much as youd think but I love my car unfortunately it isn't running as of not more than a week ago and I can't figure out what's wrong with it


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Zachpass said:


> I’m selling my 2006 Altima se-r and it has 100.9k miles, and is in great condition inside and out. Everything works and it works good, it’s reliable. It’s an automatic. I’m looking for around $8000, but people are KBB the car and it only says around 5k, but I do not believe they take in account the rarity of these so I think my price is better, and a fair price would be around $7250. Can anyone tell me a fair price for my car?


N.A.D.A lists the car as "clean retail" for $6350. The most a Nissan dealer will give you for "trade-in" is $4350; for a dealer to qualify your car as a CPO, it must be: 6 model years maximum or newer and have fewer than 80,000 miles. You're best bet is a private sale. If your car is in great shape as you state, why not just keep it; this way you're getting your money's worth over the long run; economically a smart thing to do.


----------

